# Year End Bonus?



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Year end/Christmas bonuses almost seem to be a thing of the past, you don't see them as often as you used to anymore. Just curious how many gave/received bonuses this year?

I was not expecting a bonus this year, especially being I was only with this employer for about 10 weeks. But I got a really happy surprise on boxing day, a call that I had a parcel to pick up. It was a REALLY NICE jacket, a sizable bonus (biggest I have ever gotten) and a thank you letter for my contributions.

I will be looking for work with someone else for the winter since they have no winter work for me. Normally when that happens the company has lost me. I stay wherever I go until that company runs out of work if I am happy, but not this year. That bonus/recognition had a big impact and spoke volumes to me about the company and its owner. I doubt very much anyone else will be able to afford me in the spring when they fire back up as I think I found the company I want to call home for my career.

....it's not just about the money. It is more about being a member of a team you can be proud of where you are recognized, respected and appreciated.


----------



## WildWill (Jun 6, 2008)

I only have one guy working for my partner and I. We gave em $100.00. But also just a few weeks ago we bought him fancy new tool bags and a bunch of new tools ~200ish. We hope he sticks around but ya never know.


----------



## Vinny (Jul 21, 2007)

Back when things were plentyfull we'd give rank and file a weeks paycheck, the foremen got that plus a little extra dead presidents and my super got huge bonuses. 

Now in the land of no money we cut way back. Rank and file got $250.00 and most forman and super got between 5 and 700. 

I agree its about that recognision and I hope my emplyees see it that way too. In fact I think going forward it'll be more recognition stuff rather than $$$$$. Lord knows they got extra jing when things were ripe and now we're all suffering so its the best I can do. 

I hope our clients start to spend some of the bonuses they've made in the market this year.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

I get $1,000 cash. When we were busy and had a couple other guys, they usually got $500 cash.

I get other perks too, like tires for my car or other car parts like brakes if I need them. If I need any small household items like light bulbs or a repair kit for my toilet, I get them on our acct. at our local hardware store. I don't abuse it though.


----------



## mxridernrth (Aug 21, 2009)

BrianHay said:


> Year end/Christmas bonuses almost seem to be a thing of the past, you don't see them as often as you used to anymore. Just curious how many gave/received bonuses this year?
> 
> I was not expecting a bonus this year, especially being I was only with this employer for about 10 weeks. But I got a really happy surprise on boxing day, a call that I had a parcel to pick up. It was a REALLY NICE jacket, a sizable bonus (biggest I have ever gotten) and a thank you letter for my contributions.
> 
> ...


That's great Brian! Hopefully that remaining $500 that I owed you from the Helac bucket helped this Christmas too.


----------



## dayexco (Mar 4, 2006)

a bonus is nothing more than a gift....when you took the job, you agreed on what your hourly/salaried rate of pay would be...your employer owes you no more, no less...should he be gracious enough to give you more....you should construe it as much...a gift..he was generous, benevolent...he didn't owe that to you.


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Exactly right dayexo and that is why I was not expecting it and it was so appreciated.

When I took the job I not only knew what my rate of pay would be but also what was expected of me to earn that pay, I owed him no more than that to earn my pay. 

I did what was expected of me and went above and beyond what I had to do to earn that pay. He recognized and rewarded that effort to show his appreciation.

An employer who recognizes and appreciates good employees is every bit as hard to find as an employee who recognizes and appreciates a good employer.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

dayexco said:


> a bonus is nothing more than a gift....when you took the job, you agreed on what your hourly/salaried rate of pay would be...your employer owes you no more, no less...should he be gracious enough to give you more....you should construe it as much...a gift..he was generous, benevolent...he didn't owe that to you.


I take it that you didn't hand out xmas bonuses ??

Not even a jelly of the month club ? :laughing:


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

A follow up to this.

It was a late start to the season for me, I just got back out to work again a week ago. 

It was hard not to take other offers. I could have been back at work a while ago but employers this good are few and far between so I held out and waited. 

No regrets at all, I made the right choice. To my surprise, not at all expected my loyalty was rewarded. I returned and immediately received a loyalty bonus that surpassed the Christmas one :clap:


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

BrianHay said:


> A follow up to this.
> 
> It was a late start to the season for me, I just got back out to work again a week ago.
> 
> ...


Wow, that is rare. Didn't you say that you are working like 1,000 miles away from home ?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes, I live on Vancouver Island but work in Northern Alberta. 

Our normal rotation is 24 12 hour days and then 4 off but I usually go longer and then take a week off to fly back home....or fly the wife out here for a little holiday.


----------



## rino1494 (Jan 31, 2006)

That has to be tough on the family. Hopefully you make enough money for it to be worth it. Not my cup of tea though. 

What type of work are you doing ?


----------



## BrianHay (Jun 17, 2007)

It is tough on the family for sure but I am one of the lucky ones that has a really great, supportive woman at home (now lol not my first wife). Modern technology sure helps too. We talk every night face to face on skype.

It is really hard when I'm gone but once the season is over life is good. I have about 4 months without a care in the world to do anything.

We have 300,000 meters/392,000 yards of dirt to move to rebuild 11kms/7miles of secondary highway. 

I love the work itself. I am not assigned any one machine. I am a finish operator on most every machine so I get shuffled around to wherever I am needed most.

The area I am working in is nice. It's not mountains like last year but still nice. Forest, rolling hills and lots of lakes and rivers so that's cool.


----------



## TMatt142 (Apr 28, 2006)

I have to admit that my employer is probably the greatest guys to work for. No, we didn't get a bonus this year. That was obvious, but he still took all of us (the supervisors), fishing up on Lake of the woods as they have done every year. Just doing that is enough for me. I also won largest fish caught on the trip....."bonus for me!


----------

